

Show HN: Python script for deploying static websites to aws - HeyImAlex
https://github.com/HeyImAlex/s3tup

======
HeyImAlex
So it's not particularly pretty, not yet well tested, and written on top of
boto which has plenty of problems of its own, but I'm hoping this is something
that will help people cross the gap between deciding to use a static site
generator and their website actually being available online. Hosting static
sites on aws is cheap, reliable, and practically infinitely scaleable, but
understanding aws enough to be able to run one on top of it can be hard,
especially if you're less of a dev and more of a designer. I just wanted to
make using the aws architecture to host static sites a little more accessible.

I'm kinda new to python and setuptools so sorry in advance if there are any
glaring issues. Please tell me what you think!

And merry Christmas eve!

